

Show HN: My company's new virtual assistant SaaS product - fookyong
http://beatrixapp.com

======
fookyong
Accompanying blog post here: [http://yongfook.com/startup-confessions-i-m-in-
love-with-my-...](http://yongfook.com/startup-confessions-i-m-in-love-with-my-
assistant.html)

This isn't a faux-MVP, the product is live and being tested out now :) Would
love any feedback about the idea and if you have an uncontrollable desire to
be one of the beta testers shoot me a mail with "HN" in the subject to
yongfook@beatrixapp.com! cheers

------
jp1989
I love this idea. Have emailed you.

